# recent labs



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

been 6 weeks on 37 mcg of synthroid:

recap on last labs:

december
tsh 0.69 (0.30-3)
free t3 3.75 (2.5-3.9)
free t4 0.81 (0.58-1.64)

recent labs:
tsh 1.13 (0.3-3)
free t3 3.15 (2.5-3.9) free t3 went down
free t4 0.95 (0.58-1.64)
tpo 1224 (<60)
tgab 201 (<60)
vitamin d 66.1 (20-49) HIGH

SO, 15 mg of armour? ORRRRR stick to 50 mcg of synthroid (newest prescription)? (side note: endo is not open to natural dessicated thyroid or even cytomel)

dropping down to 2000 iu of vitamin d a day now instead of 5000.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Stick with the Synthroid - your FT-3 runs high range and you have anxiety issues.

If you take a T-3 heavy replacement you will likely experience worse anxiety.

Converting is not your issue.

Your D range is very strange - every D range I have seen previously has the top of range closer to 100. High D levels cause hyper symptoms -


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks lovlkn,
so me feeling hypo (fatigue, aches..) isnt from a low ft3 then? 
and i wouldnt benefit from t3 replacement?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Your labs are not going to come back exactly the same each time you do them, even if the dose doesn't change. These two sets of labs are not that far from each other.

Increasing the synthroid will make the T3 higher--with the lower free T4, conversion is not your issue. Your free T3 is still well in the range, close enough that T3 replacement could easily make you hyper. I agree with Lovlkn that it is not the best choice based on these results and past history.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed. If I were you, I'd steer clear of t3. I think you'd do lots more harm than good.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

smellie, I agree with what others have said here. Stick with the Synthroid. If your FT4 were high, and your FT3 were low, then it might be time to start talking about alternatives, but relative to each other, yours are in about the same place within their range. Your increase in Synthroid is very likely to increase both your FT3 and FT4.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> been 6 weeks on 37 mcg of synthroid:
> 
> recap on last labs:
> 
> ...


What did your ultra-sound say; those antibodies are really high? It is too soon to switch meds. My opinion is to stay on course with slow but steady titration by small amounts.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> thanks lovlkn,
> so me feeling hypo (fatigue, aches..) isnt from a low ft3 then?
> and i wouldnt benefit from t3 replacement?


What makes you think your FT-3 is low?

Fatigue and aches can be caused by things other than thyroid, iron being one of the, thyroid hormone movement is another.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

smelliebellie, your free T3 is actually on the high end of normal so any additional T3 medication is going to cause problems. Your free T4 is on the low end of normal, though, and those antibodies are way high. Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. I appreciate your info. Everyone agrees I should stick with the synthroid and ill do that. slow and steady! ive been told its too soon to change meds and that conversion isnt my issue. yes, i have had an ultrasound of my thyroid in october! No nodules!!! Just a mildly enlarged thyroid


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

may i also add that my reverse t3 was 369 (90-350) when i first started synthroid. and usually that can be due to stress, illness, etc. ive read this in a mary shomons book "a high rt3 demonstrates that there is either an inhibition of rt3 uptake into the cell and/or there is increased t4 to reverse t3 formation.. reverse t3 is an excellent marker for reduced cellular t4 and t3 levels not detected by TSH or serum t4 and t3 levels.. high or high normal rt3 is not only an indicator of tissue hypothyroidism but also that t4 only replacement would not be considered optimal in such cases and would be expected to have inadequate or suboptimal results" curious to see what my rt3 is this month.


----------

